# duda en un preamp spy ear



## Zettaextremo (Jun 13, 2011)

hola compañeros, pues busque tema pero no encontre, solo tengo una duda acerca de que manera puedo conectar un amplificador en donde va el auricular en el siguiente diagrama

http://www.instructables.com/id/Hac...everse-Engineer-a-C/step2/Draw-the-Schematic/

me confunde el que este arriba del transistor porque me acabo de hacer un amplificador de potencia con un tda2822m y a lo que se me ocurre es conectar el emisor del transistor del auricular a la entrada de mi amp, es que no tengo auriculares  y en una minibocina que le puse no se escucha 

Una disculpa si hay un tema para esta pequeña duda 

El fin de esto es aumentar el alcance de audición de mis microfonos porque el preamp con su amp que tengo a lo mucho puedo estar a una distancia de 20 cm del micro quisiera incrementar la distancia pero hasta ahora solo aumento el ruido, tan solo quiero experimentar con este producto n.n y ya ver si puedo modificarlo para mi proposito


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 14, 2011)

no tiene nada de malo que este entre la fuente y el colector... es otra forma de implementarlo...

Saludos


----------



## Zettaextremo (Jun 14, 2011)

johncaro12 dijo:


> no tiene nada de malo que este entre la fuente y el colector... es otra forma de implementarlo...
> 
> Saludos





lo que pasa amigo es que quiero pasarlo a señales digitales con un adc804 que ya esta listo para recibir la señal analogica aunque por lo que veo en mi osciloscopio la señal es muy pequeña asi que debere hacer un no inversor... debo eliminoar los auriculares y el capacitor en paralelo y el emisor del transistor lo mando a la entrada de ref+ del amplificador????

ammm y ya me las arregle para poner unos audifonos y se escucha genial a lo lejos  aunque debo analizar el circuito para ver bien como funciona, tambien existe un problema de ruido que mas o menos logre eliminar remplazando el capacitor de 5nf = 4.7nF por uno de 10 nf y si colocó uno de 100nF el ruido desaparece pero tambien los agudos ...
además haciendo unos conos de papel y colocandolos en el mic aumente el alcane a unos 10 metros mas o menos  me pregunto si poniendo un cono de bocina y encerrando el mic con silicon dejando libre la parte delantera con el cono que pasara mmm

solo que primero debo saber como sacar la señal al amp y si me hago un filtro pasabanda quizas se elimine el ruido aaa toque la pata del capacitor que reemplaze con mis pies tocando tierra y el ruido desaparecio pero no los agudos mmm interesante


----------



## Zettaextremo (Jun 14, 2011)

Mi humilde e inexperto análisis:

A.- la resistencia de 220 a de regular el voltaje a la etapa de preamplificación u será que tiene que ver con algo de la impedancia.

B.El microfono al poseer un FET necesita de una resistencia (1k a 10k) y un capacitor (100n a 100u) para que pueda responder. Y a su vez el capacitor 100nf elimina la etapa DC y la convierte a AC. El otro capacitor ha de eliminar oscilaciones en la fuente?.

C. La verdadera etapa de preamplificación con esa resistencia que me imagino ayuda a la saturacion de la base del transitor y con el pot se controla el voltaje que ha de enviarse al colector.

D. Me imagino que es la etapa pasabandas pues el capacitor de 4.7nf es el que la hace de pasabajas ademas alli es donde se puede eliminar el ruido... el de 100nf sera el pasaaltas o cual será otra función? y se tiene otra resistencia para la base del transistor.

E y F. Para la amplificacion de la señal.

Y quiero eliminar la sección G enviando directamente la alimentación al colector de este transistor.
el emisor lo mandaré directo a la referencia positiva de un amplificador... el sonido es agradable pero será necesario colocar otro filtro pasabanda?

bueno pues ahora leere acerca de tipos de amps porque creo hay A,B,C y activos...

saludos!

Olvide mencionar que con toda la ganancia del pot, se es muy sensible a cualquier brisa, pero ya no hay otro tipo de ruido (colocando el cap de 10 nf) solo que mi voz se oye como robótica o como si estuviera hablando dentro de una olla de metal, algo asi mmm debo tambien evitar tener que estar ajustando el pot y es que si pongo una canción demasiado cerca, a alta ganancia se escucha todo saturado, pero si disminuyo la ganancia se escucha bien, acaso tendre que colocar otro mic pero de rango mas pequeño que sirva como controlador de la ganancia de los oidos verdaderos, mmm creo que si, pues usaré de nuevo mi demux analógico  para ver que tal n.n mmm encontrare la forma de usar el tercer mic asi:

1 En modo sleep todo esta apagado... mic1, mic2 y mic3
2 En modo alerta se sensibilizan a toda ganancia los mic1 y mic2, mic3 tiene ganancia fija,
3 si se produce un sonido ovbiamente los dos primeros mic captaran un sonido lejano (el mic3 no) pero si la fuente esta mas cerca estos  no son capaces de reconocer si se esta saturando o no la señal, para eso esta en monitoreo el mic3
4 si el mic3 empieza a captar sonido significa que o la fuente tiene demasiada potencia o esta muy cerca y disminuye la ganancia de los mic1 y mic2 para que exista siempre un correcto guardado en la memoria libre de saturación...
5 porque mic1 y mic2, como nuestro sistema de audición tiene dos sensores acústicos podemos reconocer la ubicación de la señal por las diferencias de tiempos e intensidad del sonido, asi funcionarán los mios... por ahora me conformaré con que escuche sin reconocer nada...

y pues así es mi idea n.n hah pero aun ando viendo si puedo mejorar el circuito de arriba  para que sea igual de sensible a sonidos lejanos pero sin que la brisa afecte mmm vere anatomia  saludos....


----------



## Zettaextremo (Jun 15, 2011)

pues entre mis chucherias encontre un radio de juguete de tipo que se cuelgan en la oreja de hace lustros!!! mmm y pues vi que traia un microfono y pues lo probe con mi circuito...
cual fue mi sorpresa que tiene un alcance de 20m sin ruido (reproduciendo Juliet-Sonata arctica con mi cel) y fui acercando el celular para ver si habia distorsion y me aproxime hasta 10 cm y no la hubo siempre se mantuvo en un punto audible pero no saturado  solo que al detener la reproduccion pues se escuchaban los pajaritos de afuera pero tambien el sonido de mar mmm y eso no like pero pues no se percibe mucho aunque para reconocimiento auditivo creo que si influira aun sigo encontrando la manera de evitar que la brisa de aire produsca este sonido de mar...
lamentablemente solo tengo uno de estos mic  los demas que he probado se saturan o no tienen mucho alcance 
aa ahora la alimentacion es 1.97V 
T.T pero solo uno waaaa asi no necesitaría meterme con demux u.u

Corrijo el sonido de mar (segun yo ) no solo es la brisa de aire tambien de la linea de alimentacion mmm reproduci un sonido a 60Hz y es muy similar ¬¬ y me di cuenta porque realice una prueba mas ( elimine el pot y deje una resistencia de 10k y junte dos terminales ) y coloque mi cel a 5 m y pues me puse a escuchar... aaa que torpe olvide apagar el abanico y entonces al girar la perilla pues y saben como funciona, bueno el track se escucho en los audifonos, me puse zapatos por si las moscas y seguia escuchandose, entonces con el osciloscopio y sin audifonos vi el pico y pues eso me dio la idea de reproducir la onda senoidal de 60Hz y le di al clavo -.-

si con mis manos y pies descalzos toco la parte metalica de todos los mic el sonido disminuye en un 50%  como se puede resolver este problemilla? ya coloque capacitores de 10n hasta 470u cercas de mi circuito y nada

bitacora del capitan: 
probe con un electrect su alcance es menor... pero primero lo coloque como debe ser y dice el datasheet sucedio igual pero inverti la conexion y el ruido de la linea desaparecio!!!  aunque tambien su alcance se redujo a maximo 10 metros... aun persiste la brisa

colocando una resistencia de 12k el alcance aumento a 20 metros pero igual a menos de 5 cm se distorsiona pero supongo que es como nuestros oidos no nos estan gritando a 5 cm verdad  bueno mi esperanza es encontrar uno de esos juguetitos en pulgas o tiendas del dolar si no el electrect con lospequeños cambios que hice a prueba y error me han satisfacido...
mi idea es colocar aun el 3 mic para que mi robot diga: wey bajale al volumen  <---- parece que alucino pero he hecho demasiadas cosas en esta vida que no parecen reales
y por cierto estoy loco @.@ 

asi que hagamos ese robot llamado Bo para regalarselo a los chavos futuros mecatronicos 

bueno lo siguiente es amplificar mi señal con un op177 mmm el sonido esta ya bien creen que necesite aun el pasabandas??

bueno mbe no me puedo quedar quieto... sustituyendo la resistencia de 10k por una de15K el alcance aumento a 30m, con voltaje de alimentacion a 1.8V y con esto el sonido de mar disminuyo casi imperceptible de hecho ahora se escucha hasta las hojas moviendose... la desventaja es que tambien aumento la distancia menor a 20 cm ni siquiera hablando en voz baja se evita saturar el changarro 

haha un camara fue a gritarme a una cuadra completa que creo son 60m y se percibio  wiii asi lo dejo n.n 

otra pregunta conocen un demux o mux analogico de solo dos canales?
solo he encontrado de 4 y 8, los 4051B(que uso como pot digital en la sintesis de voz), 4052 y 4053 mmm pero solo necesito dos canales  de alto alcance y de corto alcance... 
el 4052 es de 4 canales y con dos demux, el 4053 es de dos canales pero 3 demux n.n y son de 16 pines y lo que busco es evitar usar cables largos y manejar componentes de 8 pines :/ por ahora usare el 4053 pero si alguien conoce un demux de 8 pines con dos canales se los agradeceria de verdad 

bueno ya basta de moverle a mi circuito n.n ahora vere voltajes, consumo y señales para conocer a fondo lo que hice

Bitacora del capitan...

el problema de saturacion a distancia corta:
quedo resuelto colocando una esponja esto evita que toda la presión acustica impacte en el mic... mi idea usar un motorsito de celular para que cubra o retire la esponja del mic n.n mmm como es de bajo voltaje el motorsito facilmente el circuito del mic3 podra moverlo al detectar niveles altos de sonido 

La resistencia de mis auriculares es de 18.5 ohms coloque una resitencia de 68 ohms y se amplifico la señal al doble mmm por supuesto que son milivolts con esto lo pase a un tl084 para darle amplificacion al triple ...

el transistor de la etapa f siempre esta a 1.2V cuando el microfono detecta el sonido la señal oscila de .9 a 1.5 usando el resistor de 68ohms mmm mi idea er aamplificar al triple pero con el doble estara bien tengo pensado unir el adc0804 y la entrada de mi hardware de sintesis de voz para ver que tal suena  pongan changos!!!  D: rayos... solo tengo tres fuentes tendre que dividir una para esos 1.8V n.n con un divisor de voltaje espero que la corriente no me de molestias

tengo una duda si no necesitare un voltaje negativo aun necesito alimentar el tl084 con Vee??

bueno veré que tal con el lm358 n.n parece una buena solución pero no he trabajo con este opamp mmm que tal andara del dichoso ruido...

a falta de lm358 me quede con el tl084 ... no me funciono la idea  y eso que esta conectado perfectamente y con alimentación dual XP 

pero creo que no considere algo en esta conexión:


El osciloscopio muestra la variación por el sonido, mi intención es evitar usar una resistencia elevada para amplificar la variación, asi que quiero usar un opamp, me hice un no inversor y pues pense que conectando directamente mi anterior punto de medición del osciloscopio a la entrada de referencia positiva del opamp pues iva a amplificarse al doble  usando como Rf 2.2K y R1 1k acaso por la resistencia de kiloohms y las otras en ohmios se deberá mi problema?

bueno como ya me trabe y no se que tipo de teoria y temas leer  ire a afuera n.n

mmm mi problema es como retirar los audifonos de 18.5 ohms e introducir una etapa de amplificacion


----------



## Zettaextremo (Jun 15, 2011)

Me preocupe tanto por sustituir los audifonos que nunca considere quitar el transistor y tomar la señal directamente de hecho se incremento el volumen al tener la parte negativa de la onda y esto me ha hecho disminuir la ganancia en mi mic lo que ahora es menor la distancia antes de saturarse n.n la señal la mande a un tl084 y se duplica pero creo seria mejor ajustar el offset y aprovechar al máximo la parte positiva de la onda pues yo quiero que se guarde la onda lo mas precisa posible, obviamente la parte negativa es similar a la positiva pero inversa por software se podria arreglar para volver a reproducirla mmm pero no se como se arregla el offset  el adc0804 funciona a la perfeccion ahora solo queda conectarlo a mi dac y el demas enrolladero pero oficialmente ya termine esta parte del proyecto n.n wiiiiii  (dpeendiendo de lo que escuche en el parlante vere que mas detalles le arreglo a esto...
aun me queda un pasabandas pero eso haber que la calidad del sonido es aceptable n.n

saludos compañeros!!!


----------



## SuperMC (Ago 6, 2011)

olle no podras ponerme el circuito ya como lo dejaste por ultima ves y la lista de lo que se ocupa por favor espero y se pueda


----------

